# Anyone trying to watch the england game on setanta!?



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

Not sure if anyone can help - we are trying to watch the england game on (recently purchased and v expensive) setanta, and there appears to be a technical fault. I'm either getting nothing, or a series of pixelated 'stills'!

anyone else!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

How annoying hunny   Hope it sorts itself out soon..sorry don't have it so can't advise but it must be bloomin frustrating !

Cat x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Dh looked into this problem a few weeks ago. Apparently the setanta signal isn't that strong so when everyone tunes in to watch something like an England match it just isn't strong enough to cope so many people are left without. If you try to call you either get no answer or stuck on an expensive phone line for ages. If you try to cancel you can only do it by post with 2 months notice and you're lucky if they read the post. Watchdog did a piece on them. Not v good.


----------



## sallywags (Jun 27, 2005)

That's interesting - thanks hun!


----------

